# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Tulvat ja metro

## 339-DF

Rakennuslehti 7.2.2008 kertoo seuraavaa: "Jo yli kahden metrin tulva huuhtoisi vedet Helsingin Hakaniemen ja Rautatientorin metrotunneleihin ja siihen on varauduttava rakennettaessa länsimetroa Koivusaareen. Vuonna 2005 Helsingissä jäätiin tästä rajasta vain 40 senttimetrin päähän. Merivesi voi aiheuttaa vakavia riskejä jos sitä pääsee liikenteessä olevaan metroon."

Jos ilmastonmuutos etenee ja jos se johtaa entistä voimakkaampiin tulviin, niin on vain ajan kysymys milloin tuo vuoden 2005 tulva ylitetään. Mitäs sitten käytännössä tapahtuu? Miten tuo tulvavaara on käytännössä otettu huomioon? 

Ja miten se on tarkoitus ottaa huomioon vaikkapa lehden mainitsemalla Koivusaaren-osuudella?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miten tuo tulvavaara on käytännössä otettu huomioon? ... Ja miten se on tarkoitus ottaa huomioon vaikkapa lehden mainitsemalla Koivusaaren-osuudella?


Hyi sinua! Nimimerkki Hai erään suuren lehden blogisivuilla tietää, että kaikki turvallisuusvaatimukset ovat täysin perättömiä ja asiattomia ja tehty vain kiusaksi.

Tulva otetaan varmaan huomioon siten, että metroliikenne lakkaa ja kaikki junat ajetaan kipin kapin rataosalle Kalasatamasta itään. Ja alkaa ahkera jätepaperipaalien roudaus metroasemien oville.

Prahan metro täyttyi vedestä muutama vuosi sitten kuin joki vähän tulvi. Muistelen, että korjaus maksoi lähes 300 M. Ja se oli kumminkin vain makeaa vettä. Meillä metro täyttyy suolavedestä, joka on vielä herkullisempaa sähkölaitteille.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Tulva ei onneksi tule minuutissa eikä kahdessa, eli henkilövahinkoja ei pitäisi sen takia sattua. Mutta ei kai olisi mahdotonta tehdä asemille tulvaovia, jotka sulkemalla estettäisiin veden pääsy asemille ja tunneleihin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tulva ei onneksi tule minuutissa eikä kahdessa, eli henkilövahinkoja ei pitäisi sen takia sattua. Mutta ei kai olisi mahdotonta tehdä asemille tulvaovia, jotka sulkemalla estettäisiin veden pääsy asemille ja tunneleihin.


Kaikki on mahdollista, mutta jälkikäteen aina hankalampaa kuin ennalta. Metroasemia on jollain lailla varustettu väestönsuojelutarkoituksiin, mutta vesipaineen kestävyydestä en tiedä.

Jos nyt ihan käytännössä ajattelee asemien rakenteita, niin kaippa ensin yritetään hiekkasäkeillä estää veden valuminen sisäänkäynneistä alas. Kovin korkeaa vettä kun eivät esim. Hakaniemen kopperot kestä.

Antero

----------


## sebastin

Heh, niin, ilmastonmuutosuhka saattaa kyllä joskus tulvia tunneleihin. Mutta se on sitten sellaista tulvaa että menee koko keskusta. Lukuisat ilmastotutkimukset varoittavat, että lämpeneminen tapahtuu entistä nopeammin ja uhat ihmiskunnalle on analysoitu alimittaisiksi. Tiedä sitten. Itse en ainakaan lähtisi tulvauhan takia julistamaan metron kannattamattomuutta.

----------


## Markku K

> Rakennuslehti 7.2.2008 kertoo seuraavaa: "Jo yli kahden metrin tulva huuhtoisi vedet Helsingin Hakaniemen ja Rautatientorin metrotunneleihin ja siihen on varauduttava rakennettaessa länsimetroa Koivusaareen. Vuonna 2005 Helsingissä jäätiin tästä rajasta vain 40 senttimetrin päähän. Merivesi voi aiheuttaa vakavia riskejä jos sitä pääsee liikenteessä olevaan metroon."
> 
> Jos ilmastonmuutos etenee ja jos se johtaa entistä voimakkaampiin tulviin, niin on vain ajan kysymys milloin tuo vuoden 2005 tulva ylitetään. Mitäs sitten käytännössä tapahtuu? Miten tuo tulvavaara on käytännössä otettu huomioon?


Rakennuslehti kirjoittaa puppua. 
Käytössäni olevasta pelastuslaitoksen tulvakartasta käy ilmi, että Hakaniemen ja Rautatientorin metroasemien kaikkien sisäänkäyntien ja iv-kuilujen kynnykset ovat sellaisella korkeudella, että edes 2,5m merenpinnan nousu ei tuo vettä metroasemalle.

Yhden, asemien välillä, olevan kuilun ovikynnys on 2,6m merenpinnasta. Ko. ovi on erittäin helppo tukkia vesitiiviiksi, jos tulvauhkaa alkaa olemaan. Vaikka ovea ei tukittaisi, pystyy tunnelissa samalla kohdalla oleva pumppaamo helposti poistamaan tuon suljettuna pidettävän oven kautta ajotunneliin valuvan veden (20l/min?) muun tihkumisen ohella.

Sanoisin, että ei syytä huoleen siis.  :Cool: 


Joku foorumin insinööreistä voisi laskea, minkä verran vettä virtaisi per minuutti, *jos ovi olisi auki* ja merenpinta olisi 10cm kynnyksen yläpuolella. Oven leveys 80cm.

----------


## tlajunen

Kuten uutisia seuraavat ehkä ovat huomanneetkin, New Yorkissa on käynnissä tosielämän testi yhdistelmälle metrotunneli + tulva.

Uutinen esimerkikisi täällä: http://www.hs.fi/ulkomaat/Sandy+täyt...a1305611097502

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kuten uutisia seuraavat ehkä ovat huomanneetkin, New Yorkissa on käynnissä tosielämän testi yhdistelmälle metrotunneli + tulva.http://www.hs.fi/ulkomaat/Sandy+täyt...a1305611097502


Uutisten mukaan metron avaamiseen voi mennä useita päiviä. Tuntuu aikamoiselta vähättelyltä, kun muistaa meidänkin putkirikon Rautatientorin metroasemalla. Muutaman päivän sisään saadaan varmaan tarkempaa tietoa, kuinka suuri osa metroverkosta on vaurioitunut. Tämän hetkisistä tiedoista saa sellaisen vaikutelman, että tuho olisi rajoittunut Hudsonjoen alittaviin järjestelmiin.

Mutta vakavia ongelmia on siis luvassa pitkäksi aikaa. Ja tämähän tarkoittaa mielenkiintoista koetilannetta: kuinka hyvin liikenne sopeutuu, kun tärkeitä osia verkosta on poissa käytöstä. Kiinnostavaa on myös tietää, miten metroa on yritetty suojata ja kuinka tuhoa rajoittaa, ja kuinka siinä on onnistuttu.

----------


## hmikko

> tuho olisi rajoittunut Hudsonjoen alittaviin järjestelmiin.


Hesarin jutussa puhutaan nimenomaan East Riverin (joka ei nimestään huolimatta ole joki ollenkaan) alittavista tunneleista. Äkkiseltään voisi kyllä kuvitella, että Hudsonin alla olevat tunnelit ovat ainakin Manhattanin päästä yhtä paljon vaarassa. Hesarissa puhutaan tunneleiden "täyttymisestä" vedellä. Hesariin ei tunnetusti voi tällä tarkkuudella luottaa, mutta jos tunnelit ovat oikeasti täynnä, niin vedenpaine lienee sitä luokkaa, että tuhoa todella syntyy.

*Muoks:* Bloomberg Newsin (kätevää kun kaupungin pormestarilla on oma uutismedia) pari tuntia vanhassa jutussa puhutaan myöskin vain East Riverin tunneleista ja käytetään termiä "extensive flooding". Tunneleissa on suolavettä, mikä tarkoittaa koko sähköjärjestelmän perusteellista puhdistamista ja tarkastamista kunhan paikat saadaan ensin kuiviksi. Jutussa puhutaan viikkokausien liikennekatkosta. Odotettavissa on ilmeisesti pulaa varaosista, koskapa metron kulunvalvonnassa oli käytössä osin antiikkista tavaraa. Kuulostaa tutulta. New Jerseyssä tulva on luemma tuhonnut osia PATH-pikaratikan pintaradasta ja vaunujakin (jutusta ei käy selvästi ilmi, minkä järjestelmän) on huuhtoutunut pöpelikköön.

http://www.businessweek.com/news/201...om-flooding#p1

----------


## raid

> New Yorkin metro pysyy suljettuna ainakin lähipäivät.
> 
> Pormestari Michael Bloomberg arvioi, että vie ainakin neljä päivää, ennen kuin liikennöintiä voidaan jatkaa.
> 
> Merivesi tulvi metrotunneleihin, kun hirmumyrsky Sandy pyyhki New Yorkin ylitse. Tulvatuhojen laajuus ei ole vielä tiedossa.
> 
> Metroa käyttää päivittäin yli viisi miljoonaa ihmistä.
> STT-REUTERS
> iltalehti


kaupunki sekasin kun viisi miljoonaa ihmistä tulee omien autojen kanssa kaupunkiin  :Laughing:

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> kaupunki sekasin kun viisi miljoonaa ihmistä tulee omien autojen kanssa kaupunkiin


Huomaa, että yhtä lailla moottoritietunnelitkin ovat vettä täynnä...

----------


## hmikko

> kaupunki sekasin kun viisi miljoonaa ihmistä tulee omien autojen kanssa kaupunkiin


Saarelle tulevaa autoliikennettä on onneksi aika helppo rajoittaa.

Timessä on näköjään valaisevampi juttu:

http://science.time.com/2012/10/30/t...ooded-subways/




> We have three pump trains, 300 pump rooms and dozens of portable pumps around the system, says Seaton. Even on a day when theres no rain, we pump out 13 million gallons of water.


Tunneleihin siis valuu vettä eri paikoista kaiken aikaa tavallisena arkenakin.




> An unknown number of stations are flooded to the ceiling and all seven under-river tubes linking the boroughs are also inundated  hardly the environment in which youd want to light up a system whose fabled third rail provides 625 volts of power to the trains. And its not just any water thats swamping the system, its salt water. Even after it all evaporates, theres still residue that would cause short circuits if power were switched on. That means a long, painstaking clean-up.


Tuon mukaan vettä olisi siis osalla asemista kattoon asti. Siitä syntyy tunnetusti tarpeeksi suuria voimia siirtelemään rakenteita paikoiltaan.

----------


## hmikko

Kuva Bowling Green -metroaseman sisäänkäynnistä Battery Parkissa Manhattanilla eilen 30. päivänä.  Vettä on kadun pinnan tasoon asti.

----------


## Count

Gizmodoemergency-blogista löytyi kuva metron tilanteesta:

kartta

(Very) limited subway service will be online starting at tomorrow morning. These are all the updates:

R trains operate in BK btwn Jay St & 95th St making all local stops
N trains operate btwn Ditmars Blvd. (Queens) & 34th St making all local stops
F trains operate in 2 sections making all local stops: btwn 179th St (Queens) & 34th St | in BK, btwn Jay St & Ave X
J trains operate btwn Jamaica Center & Hewes St mkg all local stops| M trains btwn Myrtle Ave-Broadway & Metropolitan Ave
A trains will operate in 2 sections locally: btwn 168th St Manhattan & 34th St | btwn Jay Street & Lefferts Blvd.
7, B, C, E, G, Q train service is still suspended
7 trains suspended, 42nd St Shuttle S trains will operate btwn Times Square & Grand Central
4 trains will operate in 2 sections making all local stops btwn Woodlawn (Bronx) & 42nd St, btwn Borough Hall & New Lots Ave
5 trains will operate express in BK between Atlantic Ave-Barclays Ctr & Flatbush Ave
6 trains will operate local between Pelham Bay Park & Grand Central-42nd St
2 trains will operate between 241st Str (Bronx) & Times Square-42nd St, w express service btwn 96th St & Times Square
1 trains will operate local between 242nd Street (Bronx) and Times Square-42nd Street

----------


## hmikko

Ilmeisesti myös kaikki Amtrakin liikennöimät rautatietunnelit ovat edelleen suljettuja ja kaksi Hudsonin alittavaa tunnelia ovat tulvineet. Kaikki liikenne tunneleiden kautta Manhattanille on peruttu ja Acela-junat on peruttu koko reitin mitalta. Etelään päin pääsee Newarkista New Jerseystä. Suolavesikylvyn on saanut mm. 600 kilometriä virtakiskoa, jonka virpominen toimintakuntoon kestänee. Tämmöisistä jutuista luin:

http://www.ny1.com/content/top_stori...llowing-storm/

http://www.railwayage.com/index.php/...l#.UJGNH6J7qlM

----------


## Kani

Tuota muutaman päivän arviota olen kanssa ihmetellyt. Kun koko tunneli on täynnä vettä, silloin kaikki sähkökaapit ja laitteet ovat suolaveden kastelemia. Tuskin niillä 100% vedenpitävää sähköjärjestelmää on rakennettu.

----------


## mv

> Tuota muutaman päivän arviota olen kanssa ihmetellyt. Kun koko tunneli on täynnä vettä, silloin kaikki sähkökaapit ja laitteet ovat suolaveden kastelemia. Tuskin niillä 100% vedenpitävää sähköjärjestelmää on rakennettu.


Niin, jos toissapäivänä Battery Parkissa näytti tältä, niin ei tuo nyt ihan hetkessä kuivu, vaikka olis teksasilaista kaliiberia pumput...

----------


## petteri

Laaja osa eteläistä Manhattania on yhä ilman sähköä, joten junat eivät tuolla liiku ehjälläkään radalla eikä tulvineita tunneleita voida täydellä teholla pumpata tyhjiksi.

----------


## tislauskolonni

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mtaphot...7631888967832/: Tuolta löytyy paljon kuvia liittyen hurrikaani Sandyyn ja New Yorkin joukkoliikenteeseen. Kuvakokoelmasta sanotaan:



> Photos of MTA employees preparing for Hurricane Sandy, recovering from the aftermath, and the challenges they faced.


Tuo kuvakokoelma on yksi MTA:n (Metropolitan Transportation Authority of the State of New York) kuvakokokoelmista; tuolta löytyy paljon joukkoliikenneaiheisia kuvia.

----------

